#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Flexible/Automated Table of Contents

## Keshypops

Good Day,

I am not quite sure if there is a solution to my thread, though would appreciate any info.

I have a PP presentation that is around 147 slides. There are slides that separate/name the start of each section. My questions are as follows:

1. I would like to create a TOC, showing the attached info. Firstly how do I create a TOC in PP, that I can easily update as and when I need to without having to create in Excel and copy over?

2. Is it possible to create a TOC, that is flexible/automated, meaning if slides/sections are removed/added that the TOC slide numbers adjust automatically?

The PP presentation changes on a monthly basis with info to add/remove. Having to update the TOC every month takes time, as in most cases I have to start all over due to the changes.

I would appreciate any assistance in finding an easy way of going about, even if no solution exists for my question.

Kind Regards
Keshypops

----------


## mikeTRON

The last I checked they dropped the ToC feature in the 2010 version.

You COULD create a macro to do it for you.
https://www.quora.com/Is-there-any-w...s-done-in-Word

----------

